# سلاما لنفسك يامحبوب الله



## مونيكا 57 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام لنفسك يا محبوب الله 

دائماً السقوط في الخطية وتكرار السقوط فيها هو نقص المحبة للرب يسوع ويقول الأب 

صفرونيوس :

[ السقوط المتكرر في خطية معينة ، يؤكد عدم نمو المحبة ؛ لأن ضعف الإرادة تحركه الشهوات ، والشهوات أو الشهوة الخاصة ، هي محبة خاصة للذات لم تدخل في أعماق محبة يسوع المصلوب ، ولم يدخل الصليب إلى أعماقها ]

والتوبة الحقيقية تأتي بهذه الخطوات كما شرحها الأب صفرونيوس في رسالته إلى تلميذه تادرس عن المئوية الأولى في التوبةمترجمة عن المخطوطة القبطية :
1 - [ لا تبحث عن أعذار لأي سقطة ؛ لأن هذا من علامات عدم التوبة ، ولكن أقبل عذر الآخرين – مهما كان – لأن هذا من علامات الاتضاع ]

2 - [ قل للرب يسوع : أخطأت ضد تجسدك ؛ لأنني لا أكرم جسدي . وأخطأت ضد صليبك ؛ لأنني لا أريد أن أترك ما أحب . وأخطأت ضد قيامتك ؛ لأنني لا أحب حياة المجد السماوي وأبحث عن الحياة الأرضية ]

3 - [ هل تريد طريقاً رسولياً للتوبة ؟ هذا هو الطريق الرسولي : صلي يسوع .
ليكن الرب يسوع هو صلاتك ، وهذه الصلاة تقودك إلى حياة الشركة . صلي تجسده ، وصلي معموديته ، وتجاربه في البرية ، وتعليمه ، وموته المحيي وقيامته ، وأنت تسلك الطريق الحقيقي ]

والنصيحة الذهبية التي لابد أن تكون في ذهنك يا صديقي 

 هي كما قال الأب صفرونيوس :

النصيحة الأولى [ لا تطلب الغفران لكي تنجو من العقاب ، أي عقاب الخطية ، بل اطلب الغفران لكي تعود إلى الشركة في الثالوث الآب والابن والروح القدس ]

النصيحة الثانية [ من يقف بعد السقوط مباشرة – إذا كانت لدية محبة – يدوم وقفوه . أما إذا كان الندم هو الذي يحركه ، فقد يسقط مرة ثانية وثالثة ؛ لأن الندم الحقيقي ليس في الخوف من العقاب ، بل في خسارة شركتنا مع الثالوث ]

​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> النصيحة الأولى [ لا تطلب الغفران لكي تنجو من العقاب ، أي عقاب الخطية ، بل اطلب الغفران لكي تعود إلى الشركة في الثالوث الآب والابن والروح القدس ]



شكرا" اخت مارثا المصرية
على الموضوع والنصيحة

بالنسبة لا الأب صفرونيوس
اب معاصر وقرأت كل كتابته
وخصوصا" عن الصلاة الربية  الى هي صلاة القلب
الكتاب قرأته عدة مرات لروعته
سلام المسيح






​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت مارثا المصرية
> على الموضوع والنصيحة
> 
> ​




*أشكرك أخى كليمو على المرور
الرب يباركك




مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




*أشكرك أختى العزيزة على المرور
الرب يباركك



مارثا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا مارثا 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع يستحق الوقفة 
شكرا لكي اختى الغالية 

محبتي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع يستحق الوقفة
> شكرا لكي اختى الغالية
> 
> محبتي​




*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة
سلام المسيح


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا مارثا
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*أشكرك أخى العزيز 
الرب يباركك


مارثا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا حبيبتي
يسوع يبارك حياتك
ويعطينا روح التوبه والندم الحقيقي
علي كل خطايانا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع يا حبيبتي
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> ويعطينا روح التوبه والندم الحقيقي
> علي كل خطايانا​



*
أشكرك أختى الحبيبة نيفين
أعجبنى جداااااا ااااااا القصيدة التى بإمضائك*





* الرب يباركك

وعـــــــــد 
يا ربي نهائي
مش هاجرح قلبك تاني
ولا هابعد عنك واسيبك
ولا عمري هاسيب ايديك
راجع ليك ندمان قلبي بقي تعبان
العالم كله احزان ومعاك وحدك الامان
مهما كانت قوة عدوي بيك انا غالب ياربي
صليبك قوتي
فسامحني علي خطيتئ
معاك وحدك فرحتي وبيك أضمن أبديتي​*


----------



## happy angel (20 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى

موضوع راااااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى
> 
> موضوع راااااائع جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## girgis2 (27 مارس 2009)

بصراحة كل مواضيعك في الصميم يامرثا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك:018a1d~146:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> بصراحة كل مواضيعك في الصميم يامرثا
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك:018a1d~146:



*أشكرك أخى جرجس
  علىالمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

